

Show HN: Hackernews for Quotes - yashness
http://daily.quott.in/newest

======
infinity
I have created an account, but the quotes which I have submitted do not show
up.

~~~
infinity
Ok, I have successfully submitted one quote. But if there is already one quote
by the same author (for example Oscar Wilde) and I try to submit another quote
it doesn't seem to work.

~~~
yashness
Yes, For the time being, Submit quotes without author. Will update today as
soon as my exam gets over. Thanks ! Keep recharging our days with new quotes !

------
krapp
It would be nice to be able to search or group quotes by author.

~~~
yashness
For searching, I would gradually implement it. Just bear it for some days. But
I would definitely put it.

------
RighteousFervor
You can't discuss the quotes though. What if you want to find out what it
means, or the context it was said?

~~~
yashness
For context, I am not sure but do you have got any ideas for the same ? wanna
have discuss thing ?

